# First Post and It's a...CF



## stormydaye (Aug 14, 2009)

When I was 16 I was raped, I was somewhere I shouldn't have been and put myself into a situation that I couldn't get out of. And please, I know it wasn't my fault but had I used better judgment it would not have happened.

That's not the issue but it is relevant...so now I'm 19 and I'm in college studying forensic psychology. My best friend Cari and I have been friends since we were kids and now we are in college together. We live in a house I own (grandfather left it to me) and go to college.

Besides being friends, we also became involved after she was there for me after what happened. We've been almost attached at the hip for the last three years except our senior year of HS and she had a brief thing with a guy.

Well, she is interested in a guy on campus and I'm not okay with this. She knows how I feel and we've both talked about how our relationship won't be forever because I still want to get married and have kids and all. But right now, I need her and she is pulling away from me to be with this guy more and more. And she comes home to our bed like nothing has happened.

I'm heartbroken and even though we have talked, there are no amount of words that will take away the pain. I know she wants to kind of transition but I'm not ready...

How do I let her go without destroying everything and myself in the process?

Hugs,
Stormy


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi stormy - 

I'm so sorry for your heartbreak. Breaking away from something you think you need to lean on is hard for both of you. 

Maybe a double date? Maybe a transition where her new guy might like a threesome? Me and my roommate did that with her bf for over a year. Worked out well for us. Just a thought.


----------

